# شرح الكود الامريكي بالعربي



## El_Gabalawy (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

زملائي الافاضل اليكم شرح للكود الامريكي باللغة العربية اتمني ان يكون مفيد لكم 

Arabic ACI


----------



## majdiotoom (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## freemanghassan (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سارية عثمان (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم حسنى (10 مارس 2011)

يا عينى على الدماغ المتكلفه
يا كبير


----------



## abdullah1341 (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الباسل68 (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## e\ahmd esmail (10 مارس 2011)

هذي اول رد لي فالمنتدى :77::77:... 
يعطيك الف عافيه . يسلمووووو:85:


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## حيدر العقابي (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاك المحسنين ي اخي العزيز


----------



## التوأم (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.*​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 مارس 2011)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## allhgory (14 مارس 2011)

الربط لايعمل


----------



## abdul hadi (14 مارس 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## yahyoh (14 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ......ونفسى اعرف الناس الى داخله تجامل دى بترص كلام وخلاص ولا ايه ؟ مفيش ملف عشان يتحمل اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## alaoe (14 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## alaoe (14 مارس 2011)

yahyoh قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل ......ونفسى اعرف الناس الى داخله تجامل دى بترص كلام وخلاص ولا ايه ؟ مفيش ملف عشان يتحمل اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اخي العزيز 
الملف موجود و انا قمت بتنزيله. 
الشكر اولا لصاحب الموضوع ثم تنزيل الملف

دمت بود


----------



## المهندس ريالي (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## hattrick313 (14 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## القمر الهندسي (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مكتب الفيض (16 مارس 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## eng abdallah (16 مارس 2011)

جميل

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## memam1981 (16 مارس 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## حبة رمل (22 مارس 2011)

اللهم ارزقه العافيه


----------



## عمادالحوت (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (22 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## elhalalsab (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## elhalalsab (22 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز 

كيف يمكن لي ان احصل على النسخة الاصلية من هذا الكتاب

او صورة طبق الاصل

وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## RidaAlwi (22 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## samhani (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أرغب بالحصول على ملف يمكنني من التعلم على برنامج ستاد برو 
و لكم جزيل الشكر و الصحة و العافية


----------



## eng.atheer (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الصكر العراقي (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هيثم البطل (25 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (25 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر


----------



## ابورنيم (25 مارس 2011)

مشكووور علي الجهد


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع لكن الرابط لا يعمل فعلا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (25 مارس 2011)

الرابط يعمل حاولوا مرة اخري وان شاء الله يشتغل


----------



## mokh (25 مارس 2011)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع 
والف شكر مقدما


----------



## المهندس صباح (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mghcivil (26 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (27 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## محمودشمس (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## عمر م ع (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## salah alasady (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elhalalsab (13 أبريل 2011)

elhalalsab قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> كيف يمكن لي ان احصل على النسخة الاصلية من هذا الكتاب
> 
> ...



طيب هل يمكنني الحصول على اسم الكتاب و المؤلف والناشر 
اذا تكرمت .


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (13 أبريل 2011)

thank you free mach


----------



## ashraf galal (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الحبيب (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير - مشكوور


----------



## memam1981 (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م/فاضل (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## engsossa (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdo727 (17 أبريل 2011)

*هل اجد عندك*

هل اجد عند ك نسخة من international building code and commentary 2009 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## El_Gabalawy (17 أبريل 2011)

abdo727 قال:


> هل اجد عند ك نسخة من international building code and commentary 2009
> ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم 

هذا رابط لجميع اصدارات IBC

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t258266.html


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## محمودياسين (21 ديسمبر 2011)

إن شاء الله يكون شغال....!!!

وعلى العموم نشكر مجهودك الطيب هذا ... لتسهيل على القارئ فهم الكود الأمريكي ...

وتقبل مروري...!!!!


----------



## M17 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزال الله كل خيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## مصيلحى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله عز وجل فالف شكر لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## وليد187 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## saalaam (26 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكرات يا هندسة​


----------



## البرنس رامى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا بس اذا امكن اعادة رفع الملف لئن بع التحميل يظهر ان الملف تالف


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا الك بس بعد التحميل يظهر ان الملف تالف اذا ممكن المساعدة


----------



## bmnd_technic (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## فريد12 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kazali016 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
عندي تعليق بسيط
قبل ان تردم .. رأيت أنك قد قمت بعزل الجدار بالـ
membrane
أليس من المفترضة حمايته بالـ
Protection board

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## علي الرفاعي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جاري التحميييييييل


----------



## أبو مجاهد أبوجراد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## teefaah (1 يناير 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp


----------



## ابو علي السوداني (1 يناير 2012)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي الماصفات البرطانية او الامريكية للركام في شكل جدول بسيط


----------



## Ayman3011 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amr awad (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالزود (19 يناير 2012)

تسلم اخويا العزيز .. تحياتي لحضرتك


----------



## El_Gabalawy (19 يناير 2012)

ابو علي السوداني قال:


> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي الماصفات البرطانية او الامريكية للركام في شكل جدول بسيط


 

يمكنك البحث عن هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271131


----------



## CEMohammad (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (20 يناير 2012)

*مشكوووووور*​


----------



## ArSam (21 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## almamary81 (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## engineer (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

